# ISO TNT Cranberry Relish



## larry_stewart (Dec 10, 2018)

A friend of mine gave me some of her mother in laws Cranberry relish to try, and I must say, it was the best I had ever tasted.  Totally blew traditional cranberry sauce away.

Ive been asking for the recipe, but she is stalling.

From what I was able to figure out from eating it.
-  It had the texture of uncooked from, kinda crispy, not cooked 
- definitely cranberries 
- Definitely added sugar ( as we all know cranberries are tart, miserable little fruits.
-Definitely Orange flavor ( zest, fruit or both)
- Most likely crushed pineapple 
- Definitely no nuts ( although I could see adding chopped walnuts)

Ive searched tie internet and found multiple recipes with similar ingredients.   Some ( from what I understand) suggest processing the orange with the peel still on.  Others say zest and peel.

If anyone is familiar with a recipe that meets the above description, id  love to try it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 10, 2018)

There could have been apple in it too, I didn't taste it but there was that crisp/ honey crisp apple kinda texture in it too.

Should have read ' Texture if Uncooked fruit',

Also, everything was processed to small pieces, like the size of pomegranate seeds.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2018)

I made cranberry-orange relish by pulsing a whole cut-up thin skinned orange with whole fresh cranberries and some sugar to taste. I like it with fresh grated ginger. You can certainly stir in crushed pineapple, minced apple and nuts.

I also made a nice frozen dessert with leftover cran relish mixed with sweetened evaporated milk, whipped topping, a squeeze of lemon and stirred in some nuts. Cut into squares after freezing.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 10, 2018)

Miserable little fruits? Of all people to say that. We were all there with ypu on your vacation.

How would you like to be flooded out, then viciously raked away from your home. You'd be kinda bitter too.

Hmm, just wait; you'll see. You live on Lawn Guyland. Global warming, and all.

Just kidding. My MIL made awesome whole cranberry salad/sauce akin to your description. I'll as DW for the recipe.

I may have to lose a limb for it, though.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 10, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> I made cranberry-orange relish by pulsing a whole cut-up thin skinned orange with whole fresh cranberries and some sugar to taste. I like it with fresh grated ginger. You can certainly stir in crushed pineapple, minced apple and nuts.
> 
> I also made a nice frozen dessert with leftover cran relish mixed with sweetened evaporated milk, whipped topping, a squeeze of lemon and stirred in some nuts. Cut into squares after freezing.


 
YUM, these both sound so good - your frozen dessert description is sort of killing me now....  (copied)


----------



## buckytom (Dec 10, 2018)

My MIL's recipe, come to think of it, included diced Pink Lady apples.


----------



## Addie (Dec 11, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Miserable little fruits? Of all people to say that. We were all there with ypu on your vacation.
> 
> How would you like to be flooded out, then viciously raked away from your home. You'd be kinda bitter too.
> 
> ...



If it is your right leg, then we can hop around together.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 11, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> YUM, these both sound so good - your frozen dessert description is sort of killing me now....  (copied)



Thanks Cheryl, it's good enough that it's all gone now. I'm onto the second batch! Chopped apple in it this time, I used crushed pineapple for the original.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 11, 2018)

Larry, do you remember the hilarious post on the subject from Janet H back in 2012? 

 I just read it again and laughed myself silly once more. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/cranberries-vs-hubby-round-1-a-82908.html


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 11, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Larry, do you remember the hilarious post on the subject from Janet H back in 2012?
> 
> I just read it again and laughed myself silly once more.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/cranberries-vs-hubby-round-1-a-82908.html



A true holiday classic!


----------



## iamvics (Dec 11, 2018)

I hold some of the cranberries until sauce is cooked, when added the retain cruch & shape.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 11, 2018)

One of our favorites came from an issue of _Bon Appetit_, November 1991.


We love it.  You might want to try it.  Easy, too.  Being from Kentucky, the bourbon part is a natural.


*[FONT=&quot]BOURBON CRANBERRY SAUCE[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](Makes about 3 cups)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 cups cranberries[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 cups granulated sugar[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]¼ tsp. ground cinnamon[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]¼ cup bourbon[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Combine the first 3 ingredients in a 9- x 13-inch baking dish.  Cover tightly with foil and bake in a preheated 350º oven until cranberries are tender and sugar is dissolved, stirring once, about 1 hour.  Remove from the oven and stir in bourbon.  Refrigerate cranberry sauce until well chilled.  (Can be prepared 1 week ahead.)  Transfer to a bowl and serve.[/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot]Bon Appetit[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]November 1991[/FONT]​


----------



## msmofet (Dec 12, 2018)

*Ms. Mofet's Cranberry/Tangerine Relish*

This is an uncooked relish

1 bag fresh cranberries
1 Tangerine or orange - washed good - cut small rind included (do not peel)
Pecans - to taste
1 cup sugar and/or honey - to taste
Splash lemon juice - optional

Put all ingredients except sugar in food processor and pulse till you have medium chunks (not to small). 
Put in container and add sugar/honey. 
Let sit in refrigerator 1 or 2 days before using to allow flavors to meld. 

Serve with poultry or pork.


----------

